# Last injections before collection



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Hi there, 
Have just been called and told my egg collection will happen on Thursday, have been told to take sniffer as usual till tomorrow night and the hcg at 930pm tomorrow night. My last gonal f will be tonight. I thought I would have had to take the gonal f tomorrow Does that all sound right to you Thank you, just getting nervous now and want to make sure I get it right!!!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You must do whatever the clinic says. Every cycle is different and I have been given different final instructions based on follicle growth and oestrogen levels each time.
The first time I had to take buserelin at 9pm and HCG at 9.30pm that night, no more gonal F that day as I had 22 follicles and very high oestrogen levels and was at risk of hyperstimulation.
Second time I had fewer follicles and had to take buserelin in the morning of the trigger day and a final dose of gonal f before the HCG.

The doctor will have tailored your final instructions according to response. If you are not sure whether you have heard the instructions correctly, then you must ring and clarify.

My clinic also give me a form to fill out. They fill out what they can at the final scan, but if they are awaiting blood results, they phone you and go through exactly what to put in all the boxes so it is clear.


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Thank you for that. Sure I heard right but will call tomorrow just to make sure!! I had 22 follies that they measured today so totally makes sense with what you said! Thank you so much, really appreciate it!!


----------

